# doe making quiet grunting type noise while in bucks cage?



## bhoffman (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, today I tried to rebreed my doe, and while she was in my bucks cage she accepted him right away. Which I was happy with, but before she accepted, she was making a very quiet type of grunting noise.. well more like a goose honking noise. She accepted twice more before I took her out of the cage. Another thing she was doing, is laying down a few times. Not sure what that means. She would lay down a few times while my buck tried to mount her. 

Hopefully one of you experienced breeders can give me some advice of what to do about that and if it is normal or not.. and if it is a good thing or bad.

Thanks so much!
Brianne


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 17, 2012)

Grunting usually means the doe is annoyed or not wanting to consent. I have two does that grunt for different reasons. One grunts every time she is picked up or bred. It never fails she becomes agitated very easily but she is one of my older gals so i let her get away with it until biting becomes involved. 
The other doe was in the process of humping the buck and seemed to be very ready and willing to breed. It really depends on the other body language she was sending. Grunting is not uncommon and it is up to you and what you feel is good or bad. If it is paired with lunging and biting at the buck i would say its bad. Accepting the buck and grunting i would say is willing and not So bad.

As far as the laying down im not sure?


----------

